# Basket sizes



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

So... about to try my first brew... but how many grams does a standard double basket hold? I see people talking about 18g in, so does that mean they using a triple basket?

Cheers

Steven


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

14-18 might be described as a double


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Hmmm so I should be ok putting 18 in?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Standard basket for which machine ?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Nuova simonelli musica...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Reason I ask is different standard baskets and machine will have a different max dose for a standard basket

Plus you need to leave some headroom when locking in the pf. You might struggle with 18 in a standard silvia basket for instance .

pm coffeejohnny and ask him . Whatever you are dosing make It 0.1 consistent each time to start .

dose will also effect how the coffee tastes .......

so does 17g fit in the basket ? Does the PF lock in easily ?

How does the shot taste at 17g

Is the shower screen caked in coffee when you pull out the 17g dosed PF?

With the pre infusion on your machine you need to leave a bit of " headroom " as the puck will expand as it is pre infused ....


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I've turned off pre-infusion for now...

After I take the filter off the shower screen does have a lot of ground coffee in it...

I started with the grounds that I got my favourite coffee shop to grind for me asking for same grind as they use on their machines but seems way too coarse... either that or my tamping is very wrong... I get zero crema and blonds very quickly...

I then tried using the Mazzer and grind a little finer, think might need more adjustment as it started quite well but the crema isn't smooth and the puck is quite wet and soft...

One thing I did notice however is that the pressure gauge was quite high (past 1.5) and I had to do a 10-20 sec cooling flush every 5 mins or so??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok what's the coffee your using . Darker roasts can leave a more wetish and softer puck . Making it coarser will make it harder for the water to get through the puck ( might make it wetter ) but I don't hold a lot of store in puckology ...so

Re pre ground even from as shop , will be the wrong particle size and will stale quickly ...low crema

As said before crema in itself doesn't always indicate a quality tasting shot , taste does .

Start measuring your output by weight ...

Dose in16.5-17 if the screen is caked in coffee but pick one and stick to it ( aim for a output say 24-26 g in. 22-30 seconds . Adjust the grind Til you get this ( too fast then grind finer , tool slow grind coarser )Keep tasting ,

If you get this reference point " ratio " what does it taste like ? It it isn't tasty Come back and let us know and we can help you adjust the ratio to suit your palette

Re pressure gauge don't know. Never used machine


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

OK, will give it a try for tomorrow mornings coffee, or maybe tonight if I need a caffeine fix









Should there be any coffee grounds on the shower screen?

Is that 1.5bar pressure too high?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stevenh said:


> OK, will give it a try for tomorrow mornings coffee, or maybe tonight if I need a caffeine fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on basket dose and the shower screen , there will always be some specs on any machine . Cafés flush after each shot to clear this off.

It's when the screen is caked in it and the PF isn't locking securelt .

Tends to indicate that the basket could be overloaded ....

Clips of baskets , extractions etc alway really helpful to have .


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Oh forgot to say I think it's a dark roast... Janszoon blend from Artisan, roasted 13/05/14


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stevenh said:


> Oh forgot to say I think it's a dark roast... Janszoon blend from Artisan, roasted 13/05/14


Should be fine , dark roasts as I said can leave wetter darker pucks than a lighter roast . In itself not an issue if your getting the extraction inthe range you want and it tastes nice


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Will try to get some pics in on my next attempt...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Janszoon is a light - med roast FYI.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Janszoon is a light - med roast FYI.


Ok no worries , assumption makes an arse of us all . Well me anyway .....









Thanks for the pointer


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Learn something new every day


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

I think boiler pressure is usually max of 1.35


----------

